# استشهاد الاب باسيليوس نصار .



## اليعازر (25 يناير 2012)

​

*الشهيد الاب باسيليوس نصار العمر 30 عاما من بلدة كفربو استشهد في 25 كانون الثاني 2012 في حي الجراجمة في حماه (سوريا) و هو يحاول انقاذ رجل مصاب و استشهد في طلقة نارية بالرأس ....... ليكن ذكره مؤبدا صليلنا ابونا باسيليوس ...
*

.


----------



## zezza (25 يناير 2012)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه 

بس دى خناقة يعنى ولا ايه ..الرصاص و الناس اللى بتموت ده ايه سببه ؟؟ ولا هو من سوريا ؟!!*


----------



## اليعازر (25 يناير 2012)

zezza قال:


> *ربنا ينيح نفسه
> 
> بس دى خناقة يعنى ولا ايه ..الرصاص و الناس اللى بتموت ده ايه سببه ؟؟ ولا هو من سوريا ؟!!*




حماه في سوريا يا زيزا ( تمّ التعديل )

صلواتك..


----------



## zezza (25 يناير 2012)

*ربنا ينيح روحه فى احضان القديسيين 
و يحفظ سوريا و شعبها *


----------



## geegoo (25 يناير 2012)

حقيقي أنا مش فاهم ازاي دولة و شعب بحجم سوريا مش قادر يوصل للعالم حقيقة ما يجري علي أرضه ...
و لا الاعلام شاطر في المسلسلات و بس ؟
لو الوضع زي ما بتقولوا لازم صوتكم يوصل للعالم 
لأن ده أقوي سلاح يبطل المؤامرة علي بلادكم 
و لا تري نفس مصيرنا هنا في مصر 
ربنا ينيح نفس أبينا و يرتاح في أحضان أبائنا القديسين


----------



## ميشيل فريد (25 يناير 2012)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه وينفعنا بصلواته*


----------



## SALVATION (25 يناير 2012)

استشهاد اثناء عمل انسانى
طوباك يا ابونا
اذكرنا امام عرش النعمة​


----------



## Rosetta (25 يناير 2012)

ربنا يرحمك يا أبونا 
أذكرنا أمام عرش النعمة ​


----------



## rania79 (25 يناير 2012)

ربنا ينيح روحة


----------



## Abd elmassih (26 يناير 2012)

ربنا ينيح روحه وهو الان فى مكان ليس له مثيل فى حضن ابانا السماوى ووسط الانبياء والقديسين


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يناير 2012)

*فليكن ذكره مؤبداً*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (26 يناير 2012)

*ربنا ينيح نفسه  *


----------



## BITAR (26 يناير 2012)

*المسيح ينيح نفسه الطاهرة*​


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2012)

ربنا ينيح روحة
بس سؤال ما مصدر الرصاص
الجيش السورى ام  من ؟؟


----------



## rana1981 (26 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا ينيح روحة
> بس سؤال ما مصدر الرصاص
> الجيش السورى ام  من ؟؟



صديقي العزيز كل ما يذاع على قنوات الاعلام المغرضة كذب وافتراء
الجيش السوري يحمي المواطنين من العصابات المسلحة ولا يقوم بقال الشعب كم يصورون في الاعلام المفبرك
الارهابيون هم من قتلونا ابونا


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2012)

rana1981 قال:


> صديقي العزيز كل ما يذاع على قنوات الاعلام المغرضة كذب وافتراء
> الجيش السوري يحمي المواطنين من العصابات المسلحة ولا يقوم بقال الشعب كم يصورون في الاعلام المفبرك
> الارهابيون هم من قتلونا ابونا


ربنا يدبر الصالح 
لصالح سوريا الحبيبة
لا نريد ان نراها فى وضع مصر حاليا


----------



## MAJI (26 يناير 2012)

خبر مؤلم جدا 
ما اعظم ما كان يفعله هذا الراهب 
كان يحاول انقاذ مصاب 
انه عمل السامري 
هنيئا له الشهادة 
نصلي من اجل عودة السلام في سوريا


----------



## The Antiochian (26 يناير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا ينيح روحة
> بس سؤال ما مصدر الرصاص
> الجيش السورى ام  من ؟؟


*كل طرف فالح باتهام الآخر ، ولكني أحمّل المسؤولية كاملة للمسلحين ، فلولا سلاحهم وتطاولهم غير المقبول لما اضطر الجيش للاشتباك معهم .*


----------



## مورا مارون (27 يناير 2012)

rana1981 قال:


> صديقي العزيز كل ما يذاع على قنوات الاعلام المغرضة كذب وافتراء
> الجيش السوري يحمي المواطنين من العصابات المسلحة ولا يقوم بقال الشعب كم يصورون في الاعلام المفبرك
> الارهابيون هم من قتلونا ابونا




ما كتير تكوني واثقة من هيدا الشي رنا حبيبتي 
اهم شي هلق  نقول الله يرحم شهدائنا كلون من اي طائفة او دين ونصلي لروحون 
هي اهم شي 
​


----------



## The Antiochian (27 يناير 2012)

*نحن على الأرض ونعلم ما يجري .*
*المشكلة الرئيسية تكمن في تدفق السلاح .*


----------

